# Need direct to stud remodel shower pan 30X60



## AccessHomes (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm getting alot of questions lately for conversions to shower bases from existing tubs. My problem here is in the midwest most homes allow only for 30 wide. So I've found some showers that fit but they either have glue on walls, which I hate, or don't have direct to stud walls requiring tile down application. People who want a shower conversion do not want the hassle of cleaning tile or sealing tile, no matter how easy it has become. So question; Do you all know of any with direct to stud 30X60 shower bases cordinating walls??


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Kohler sterling has a couple..


----------



## AccessHomes (Jan 6, 2012)

I've looked at Sterling the only 30X60 is the Ensemble and it requires tile down application. Is there a new product for 2012 that I'm not aware of?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Im pretty sure I am getting several different kinds of sterlings with wall kits. Id check with your local supply house.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Im pretty sure I am getting several different kinds of sterlings with wall kits. Id check with your local supply house.




Yup, what the doctor said. I acctually just ordered one for an up coming job. I don't have my sterling book with me or I would look up the number. 


Dave


----------



## AccessHomes (Jan 6, 2012)

dkillianjr said:


> Yup, what the doctor said. I acctually just ordered one for an up coming job. I don't have my sterling book with me or I would look up the number.
> 
> 
> Dave


I have the book in front of me and unless i've had one to many beers i don't see a 30X60 with direct to stud walls. Plenty of 36X60. Any other brands that you guys are familar with that im not??


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

AccessHomes said:


> I have the book in front of me and unless i've had one to many beers i don't see a 30X60 with direct to stud walls. Plenty of 36X60. Any other brands that you guys are familar with that im not??


I know there are allot of them. Call your plumber and ask him. Call the supply houses and ask them. The brands can vary by county. They make them, especially if you need several..


----------



## AccessHomes (Jan 6, 2012)

*Solution!!*

So I looked at my new 2012 Sterling price book and Sterling has come out with a direct to stud shower with walls, 30X60 Ensemble. I had the old 2011 catalog, so thats why I didn't see it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Set up a deal with a Corian shop.
If you are running into quite a few of these sizes the shop would probably work with you as far as pricing goes if they start doing a quantity for you.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Sterling is no good, imo...

www.swanstone.com :thumbup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Sterling is no good, imo...
> 
> www.swanstone.com :thumbup:


With all due respect thats like saying Ford is no good, 
www.ferari.com


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> With all due respect thats like saying Ford is no good,
> www.ferari.com


I guess they have better shipping procedures to Ohio... My supplier has a warehouse corner dedicated to crap Sterling products cracked out of the box :blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> I guess they have better shipping procedures to Ohio... My supplier has a warehouse corner dedicated to crap Sterling products cracked out of the box :blink:


I have two local suppliers and they stock the catalogue. The availability is one of the major selling factors.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I used to do one day tub replacements with a plumber and we always used the Sterling 4pc. Never had a disapointment.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sampietro (Apr 14, 2011)

I just remodeled my bath and used a 4 piece Sterling kit. Have been very happy with it. Availability was definitely a selling point.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Sterling is fine for certain price point projects. Their downfall is the packaging/handling. I install them on occasion and will continue to do so. Just wish they'd do something different for packaging so they didn't have so many break during shipping. When they get hit/dropped on corners and edges that's when they break.
I start out by opening the boxes before I leave the warehouse, have definitely had to reject some. Once installed they're pretty decent for budget renovation some folks are after. Would rather give them that then see them go the tub liner route.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

dsconstructs said:


> Sterling is fine for certain price point projects. Their downfall is the packaging/handling. I install them on occasion and will continue to do so. Just wish they'd do something different for packaging so they didn't have so many break during shipping. When they get hit/dropped on corners and edges that's when they break.
> I start out by opening the boxes before I leave the warehouse, have definitely had to reject some. Once installed they're pretty decent for budget renovation some folks are after. Would rather give them that then see them go the tub liner route.


Now theres someone with experience useing Sterling products. They are excellent value. We open the boxes before the delivery person leaves our shop.
The OP could consider Onyx Collection products. They cast a pan thats just what he's asking for. The drain can even be placed where the tub drain is with fall built in. He can use just the base or the complete system.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...0u3jDA&usg=AFQjCNGw1YVCfsBT9fWdeywFpqaTrsUTIg


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've been using the Peerless Selva 30" direct to studs for a couple of years now (use to be named something else I think...) and happy with the setup. I've got it down to a science for the apartments I work in-Day 1 demo/install/2nd coat of mud down, Day 2 final coat of mud and silicone/caulk. Sometimes I'll set the fan up after the 1st coat of mud. I use 3/8" sheetrock typically 1.5"-2" wide strips. Not always happy about the flex in the center panel (the 60" wide part)-I'll sometimes bring a ~2' x 3' scrap of osb/1/4" plywood to use instead of the cheap 2" wide strip that is included w/ the unit.


----------

